# Interview tomorrow



## xamartin (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey Everyone! I’m new, nice to meet you all! I have an interview for electrical apprenticeship at the IBEW tomorrow afternoon. I have been doing cable for ATT and Spectrum for the last 4-5 years and it really brought out my interest for electrical work. I come from a family of HVAC tradesmen so I’m kind of taking my own path based on the advice my grandfather and uncle have given me. I have acquired letters of recommendation from my supervisors of almost 4 years aswell as my garage manager for my area of Wisconsin. Done a bunch of reading and will be dressed professionally. Any advice you would mind giving in preparation for the interview?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk. 
Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


Sounds like being yourself is a very good asset. Your post shows that. Don't over dress though. Khakis, button up shirt tucked in and clean shoes.
No need to dress professional. 



Good luck and make sure to let us know how it goes tomorrow.
You might go to bed. Get some sleep. You want to be your best tomorrow.


----------



## xamartin (Jun 26, 2018)

I sure will! Thank you, i am going to sleep as we speak! Would you say a tie is too much?


----------



## Otterinaround (Feb 13, 2018)

*A lot of suits were on my interview committee*

In my local's interview committee had interviewers mostly in suits. The most relaxed dressed interviewer was wearing a pullover and work pants. I wore a shirt and tie. 

They listened VERY closely and asked really good questions. 

From the looks of the experience part you should be fine. 

The how you play with others in the sandbox questions are where things matter. 

Best of luck!:biggrin:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @xamartin!

Best of luck today.


----------



## Electrical-EE (May 4, 2017)

Be confident and rule it!


----------



## xamartin (Jun 26, 2018)

I believe i did well. Me and 3 other guys came dressed in tie and dress shirt/pants. About 4-5 others had t-shirts and vans lol. Not sure if i went overboard or not. Went in front of 4 people. Gave everyone a firm handshake. Made eye contact, relaxed a bit, sat up straight and answered the questions honestly. Only area i wish i had performed better on was the situation, action, result-formula. Kinda struggled with that. The gentlemen seem like they enjoyed my presence and knowledge. Only on the fence about one older guy because he asked what would i do if i did not get into the apprenticeship this time around. Of course i replied “i would continue to persue the position” which i definitely would.
They asked about 5-6 questions and gave me their full attention. I will get results in about 2 weeks! I’m so excited!


----------



## xamartin (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Otterinaround (Feb 13, 2018)

*Did you get in the job book?*

I hope you signed up for the job book before you left. :wink:

Getting to work for them will speak volumes for you.


----------



## Electrical-EE (May 4, 2017)

*Best wishes*



xamartin said:


> I will get results in about 2 weeks! I’m so excited!


Best of luck dude :smile: :smile:


----------



## xamartin (Jun 26, 2018)

Got a 90 on the interview! That was thee fastest letter I’ve ever received in the mail! Only 3 days I’m hoping 90 is a good enough score to be placed. However, since it’s already July i don’t believe i will be placed this year. Still, fingers crosssed because I’m ready!!!


----------



## xamartin (Jun 26, 2018)

The letter didn’t include a rank or mention what place in line i am so i hope i can call to get that information.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Don't forget to keep us posted. We are pulling for ya!


----------

